# Quiet in here isn't it....



## Andy Capp (Oct 5, 2008)

Just waiting for the tumbleweed I guess, unless YOU know different...


----------



## Jynxgirl (Nov 27, 2009)

I havent seen any tumbleweeds in Dubai. Do they have them?


----------



## SBP (Jan 4, 2010)

Hey wait a second, when I was in Texas, I got run over by a huge tumbleweed, must have weighed at least a ton, but I nutted it away and survived. I put the pictures on photobook but you can't see me cos I like hiding and sort of making stuff up.


----------



## Jynxgirl (Nov 27, 2009)

Did you say nutted? 

Strong nuts with that big of a tumble weed.


----------



## Andy Capp (Oct 5, 2008)

Nutted means he hit it with his head - UK colloquialism hun!


----------



## Jynxgirl (Nov 27, 2009)

Andy... your no fun!


----------



## Dannysigma (Feb 22, 2009)

_*You're*_ Jinx, not _*your *_


----------



## Andy Capp (Oct 5, 2008)

Jynxgirl said:


> Andy... your no fun!


Me? No fun? That hurts me deeply Jynxy....


----------



## SBP (Jan 4, 2010)

Andy Capp said:


> Nutted means he hit it with his head - UK colloquialism hun!


No no Jynx is correct


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

I thought you lot would be discussing (the ridiculousness of) this news story:

Dubai bans cooking with alcohol - The National Newspaper


-


----------



## SBP (Jan 4, 2010)

Coq au lait doesn't quite have the same ring to it!


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

Yet another knee-jerk reaction that hasn't been properly thought out.  Any dish with alcohol on it has always been clearly marked as such, so easy to avoid for those who want to.

So many dishes will be affected - french onion soup, lobster bisque, sherry trifle, half of French cooking, all the sauces such as beurre blanc. Damned stupid, esp as Dubai seems to be scaring tourists and investors away these days. 

-


----------



## Jynxgirl (Nov 27, 2009)

So good to see in the comments that people would like to eat bad tasting food that is made without alcohol. Makes no sense to me. I would rather just eat good dishes that do not need alcohol if I was against alcohol consumption. Sometimes religious people say the dumbest things.


----------



## SBP (Jan 4, 2010)

Elphaba said:


> Damned stupid, esp as Dubai seems to be scaring tourists and investors away these days.
> 
> -


Joy o joy then, coming over at just the right time


----------



## Andy Capp (Oct 5, 2008)

SBP said:


> Joy o joy then, coming over at just the right time


Your (not you're) reputation precedes you Mr. P!


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

And Dubai Municipality has done a U-turn. Looks like someone spoke out of turn then.

Coq au vin back on menu after &#145;misunderstanding&#146; - The National Newspaper

Some misunderstanding. The actual memo sent to hotels stated there would be fines of over AED 20k for transgressions.  Bet someone is in trouble today.

-


----------



## SBP (Jan 4, 2010)

Elphaba said:


> And Dubai Municipality has done a U-turn. Looks like someone spoke out of turn then.
> 
> Coq au vin back on menu after ‘misunderstanding’ - The National Newspaper
> 
> ...


Phew!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------

